# Brazilian Jataí stingless bees



## OSafado (Jun 24, 2011)

I remember seeing and being fascinated with a "hive" of these outside the museum in Petropolis, Brasil. This was well before I started keeping bees myself. 

Great pictures! Did you get any other information about these bees? Were they being "kept" or were they naturally there? Were they there for study, or were they commercial?


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Alex Wild said:


> When angry they pull hair and generally make a nuisance of themselves.
> Alex


I had a wife like that once.


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

OSafado- the bees belonged to a farmer cooperative, and they had about 50 boxes with at least 3 different bee species, mostly Jataí. 

gone2seed- yeah. But I bet there was also sweet, sweet honey.


----------

